# Critisize my Bike Please



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Please look at my bike and give any suggestions as to what looks wrong or right. Need help with the set-up. Thanks!

View attachment 198790


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Front and back tires color doesn't match, otherwise looks fine to me LOL


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

The frame deserves a prettier stem.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Good eyes. See I didn't even notice either one of those things!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Tires don't match
Should have Fulcrum wheels
Rear derailleur housing is WAY too long
Stem pointing up and too many spacers
Seatpost too high
ergo, bike is too small - or OP is built weird and should have a custom.
Speedplays. Ick.
Too damn many light switches.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I would also say, the rotating world doesn't really go with the bike......must slow you down. However, very handy when you don't know where you are!


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Tires don't match
> Should have Fulcrum wheels
> Rear derailleur housing is WAY too long
> Stem pointing up and too many spacers
> ...


Lol. OP is weird. Its a 64 cm frame and I am 6'5". All bikes are too small, lol. And way too many light switches! Isn't that crazy? The whole house is wired to that switch.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

nicensleazy said:


> I would also say, the rotating world doesn't really go with the bike......must slow you down. However, very handy when you don't know where you are!


That's the GPS. A little heavy but very handy.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Tires don't match
> Should have Fulcrum wheels
> Rear derailleur housing is WAY too long
> Stem pointing up and too many spacers
> ...


I agree for the most part, but the OP must be a big person because that looks like a freuler type frame with the extension on the seat tube above the top tube and the same on the headtube.

I do not like the stem, and also noticed that the color of the front and rear tires do not match. Go with a red tire up front too, or better yet, black tires. I find that too much red everywhere else detracts from the focus on the frame.

I usually do not like that amount of spacers underneath the stem, or stems that point upward, but since I think the OP is a big guy, I'll live with it.

I also don't like bars that are rotated upward. Get those drops parrallel to the ground.

All in all, I think the bike is pretty awesome.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Excellent feedback! Thanks! Any stem suggestions? Its a Deda Magic


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tubeman said:


> Excellent feedback! Thanks! Any stem suggestions? Its a Deda Magic


Maybe a 3T with the white stripe or red stripe. I would probably go with the white stripe to avoid detracting from the frame and so it would match the bar tape. 3T also makes bars that match the schemes of their stems.

I went with a Cinelli Neo stem on my C50 and some Cinelli Ram bars.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Get properly fit for your bike if you haven't already. It's an odd looking set-up
but, that doesn't mean it doesn't work for you. 

O.K., IF I can be critical here since you asked. Maybe ditch the seat bag. It would REALLY 
clean-up the lines and eliminate so much busy "stuff" happening on your ride.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Start by doing 30min a day stretching/core exercises before you start fooling with the bike. 

I'm 6'4 and when I started riding years ago I had a stem set-up that looked pretty similar. Over the years I've become more flexible, and now ride a much more proper 120mm/82deg with no more than 1cm of spacers on a 62cm frame, and often can go down to a 60cm if the headtube isn't too short. 

Stretching and core strength will allow you to bring that stem to a more normal level, unless you have chronic back issues that just won't quit. In that case, buy a custom frame as that bike has gotta have some handling issues when you are at speed or descending.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

My biggest problem is seat height. I have about a 12cm drop from seat to bars as is and I seem to be getting less flexible lol. Cars, airplane seats, clothes, they are challenging to fit as well!

And since I was taking "glamor" shots I should have taken off the seatbag and pump probably as well. Heck for that matter, for photo shots I should have dropped the seat and flipped the stem. Next time they'll be better! thanks!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

(1) You have a beautiful bike
(2) Its beautiful the way it is
(3) You like your bike (I hope)
(4) I hope it fits you well
(5) You have a wide smile when you ride your bike (Ihope)
(6) Forget all the naysayers... enjoy what you have


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Forget all the naysayers... enjoy what you have



He asked! And I think the criticism has been constructive. Speaking of which, How about a more tech-looking crank? That silver one looks pretty traditional compared to the rest of the bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> (1) You have a beautiful bike
> (2) Its beautiful the way it is
> (3) You like your bike (I hope)
> (4) I hope it fits you well
> ...


Thank you for editing that before I had a chance to reply. I was going to agree with you about everything except the last little bit, which I am glad you removed because I was insulted by it. Thanks.

Ultimately, you are correct. There is no way the OP will be able to satisfy everybody on this forum. Somebody just will not like something about his bike, whether it is the wheels, bottle cages, white tape instead of black, etc.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I did ask and really appreciate all the feedback! I happen to agree with all the negative suggestions BTW except for the speedplays. I do like them.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The stem looks like it's installed against the end plug. If you have a carbon steerer tube, the current safety thinking is that a 2.5mm spacer above the stem will stop the top of the steerer tube from being crushed.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay, here is criticism: That beautiful machine isn't under me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Okay, here is criticism: That beautiful machine isn't under me.


That's what she said...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

to repeat others' comments, lose the stem and mismtached colored tires...plain black is better.

if it was my bike, I'd get rid of the Zipp decals...too busy, too much red.

I'd also rotate the bars down just a smidge to get the last section parallel to the ground.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I already fixed the bars. I tend to agree on the Zipp stickers. Good info on the stem cap. I hadn't heard that but it makes sense.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

In response to some of the things said, and a few thoughts of my own.. 

1) I like the crank - you've got a period correct campy group on the bike right now, I wouldn't screw it up with some aftermarket carbon pos just because its carbon. If were to replace the crank, I would try to find a first generation campy carbon crank (square taper) to stick with the vibe. 

2) Your cable housing up front isn't that clean. You could shorten the housing on the front derailleur cable, which would clean things up better - you don't need that huge loop hanging out in front of everything else. (obviously, don't make it too short, or it will compromise turning). 

3) Fulcrum wheels were recommended - which match ok b/c they are a campy product, but why not campy wheels? You could find a used set of zondas or eurus for a reasonable price. I'd look for the black rims to match your stem, seatpost, handlebar combo. They are durable, and I've never had to get mine trued. Save the zipps for nice days. 

4) I don't like your bottle cages (personal preference) I think a set of Ciussi Elite cages would look a lot better - thin stainless steel, red bottle tabs. They are on ebay for @ $30. They would match your classic campy crank, your Italian colnago, and really pull the whole thing together. 

5) only mess with the stem/spacers if it doesn't compromise your fit/comfort. How it rides is more important than how it looks.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

As a bike fitter and a fellow tall rider (6'5), my main concern is with the fitting. Of course without seeing YOU on the bike or knowing your body and bike's measurements, it is hard to say. I really like iyeoh's comment that you should be satisfied with the bike - take all these comments with a grain of salt please. So that said, I agree to stick with all black tires and probably black cranks (ie CF) as well. Looks like it may be time for a new saddle? Unless it is broken in and you love it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd flip the stem. I have a Deda Magic on my Master X-Light. Great stem, nothing wrong with it. Of course if you have a bad back problem there might be a reason for having your stem in that position...I feel better when I am a little stretched out. It's more about balance.
Rather than messing with a bunch of diff stems I'd try one that you can adjust to play with or get someone to help you with your fit. Nice bike!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

That bike is too small for you. How can you tell? Look at the saddle to stem drop and that is WITH a stem that is point upward.


----------

